# Where to find Abu Garcia parts - Orra S30 spare spool



## MikeG81 (May 21, 2014)

G'day,

I'm looking for a spare spool for my Orra S30 spinning reel, the part number on the list that came with it is 1252772.

Anyone know of a place that might actually have one?

Thanks.


----------



## lovedr79 (May 21, 2014)

Did you try Abu Garcia's website? Or check with Basspro as the repair reels.


----------



## Jim (May 21, 2014)

Mikes maybe?

https://www.mikesreelrepair.com/1252772-spare-spool-assembly-p-118608.html

https://www.ereplacementparts.com/spare-spool-assembly-p-1795320.html 12-18 days

Email these guys, they are semi local and pretty good……

https://www.buckosparts.com/Reelparts.htm


----------



## bassinmoon (May 21, 2014)

Pauls Bait & Tackle in St. Louis, MO is pretty good. They have been around for a while and have all kinds of reel parts.


----------



## MikeG81 (May 21, 2014)

Looks like the E-Replacement Parts is the best bet.

The others either can't/don't have it or don't ship to Canada.


----------



## Jim (May 21, 2014)

If you can't get it for some reason and call bucks, and they have it……. I can get it and ship it to you.


----------



## MikeG81 (May 21, 2014)

Thanks Jim, I'll keep you posted.


----------



## ccm (May 23, 2014)

I don't know what shipping might be but if it's Abu Garcia related these guys will have it. There worth a shot if you can't get your parts locally. https://www.southwesternparts.com/


----------



## MikeG81 (Jul 3, 2014)

Just to follow up, I managed to source a spool and got it ordered. Arrived a couple of weeks ago.

Thanks for the help.


----------

